# FC AFC Taylorlabs Downtown Dusty Brown



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Hello

as some of you know i'm looking at finding the best puppy. I would really like a smaller pup. and I was looking into Finn but have a feeling his pups are a good size. 

does anyone have or have seen Dustys puppys?? I would like to see a couple pictures of them if you guys have them. I talked to missy and he has a litter in the oven right now. and want to make sure that his other puppys are working out. I'm curious as to waht they look like to.

Thanks and I understand that its only 50 percent of the pup. The mama seems to be a nice dog. she is 1 pass from her MH title.

its a step Regards


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

If you get a dusty pup then you had better hang on tight! They have a ton of go! Lot's of them in the "pocket rocket" size of around 50lbs, although FC Big AL is, well....BIG! 
The dam for the litter that you are looking at is not very big and this is a repeat litter. The other litter were on the small side of size so this could be a litter that works for you.


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks Raina, the dam is Fishchers dominator's bell SH. She is out of Magic. it is a repeat missy said. I guess she also bred to a dusty son last time.

I seriously thinking about one. But I do have a question. since he is a carrier of EIC how many puppys would be clear?? It really does not matter what i get. just wondering


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Go to Univ. MN website for their EIC testing and get the straight answer from the developers for the test.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a Dusty pup. He is a great dog-but not small, 78-80 lbs working weight. His dam was about 60-65 lbs. His sisters are all around the 50 lb mark, and the one brother I know about is around the same size as him.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a 52 pounder out of HRCH War Eagle's Madison, going on five years old now. She has been a great dog, but was slow to mature. By that, I mean she was looking for an easy way out. I had to stay on top of her at all times to prevent cheating, slow sits, auto casts, etc. Eventually, with attrition, she came around and became a real team player. She has spent the summer at The Retriever Academy and has thrived with Derek. Lizzie loves to train and hunt; the more work you give her, the better she likes it. Hope this helps.


----------



## BLeigh (Feb 20, 2008)

I wanted a small pup and got a Dusty pup... He ended up being a lean solid 87 lbs... He is a firebreather and in great shape but a lot bigger than I thought he would be.

My point... Mother nature sometimes throws curveballs

Good luck..

By the way I wouldnt trade him for the world... He loves me way more than he should, loves to work and has a one of a kind personality. He is a great dog!! Be ready for some energy...


----------



## BLeigh (Feb 20, 2008)

Trying to post a picture


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

We have a Dusty bitch, she is about 45 pounds and a fire ball. Loves to work!

We have a Dusty stud listed on our website as well who would be a full sib to the litter you are looking at. Stan is a great dog and his record speaks for itself MH at 2, HRCH right after that, QAA right after that. He is 65 pounds. Bruce Halverson trained him so you can give him a call and he would confirm his desire to work. Bruce also ran Bugs our female in a few master tests this spring when we couldn't get away.

Feel free to take a look at their pictures on our website www.ballysgundogs.com under the studs and females pages. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Paul Brown said:


> I have a 52 pounder out of HRCH War Eagle's Madison, going on five years old now. She has been a great dog, but was slow to mature. By that, I mean she was looking for an easy way out. I had to stay on top of her at all times to prevent cheating, slow sits, auto casts, etc. Eventually, with attrition, she came around and became a real team player. She has spent the summer at The Retriever Academy and has thrived with Derek. Lizzie loves to train and hunt; the more work you give her, the better she likes it. Hope this helps.


 
I've seen ole Lizzie. She's a nice dog. I've got a dog with Derek also.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

BLeigh, is your dog's name Gunner, out of Birdie?


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

I have a 62# grandpup to Dusty...Little ball of fire...Nice little dog...Great marker...A bit on the softer side but nothing too terrible...So far I love the dog...Hes out of FC Riparian Windfall and a Dusty bitch (Dusty X SRS Dynamite's Ms Yankee Rebel MH - Lyle's dog Rebi that recently passed)...I'll post some pics when I can!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

GurlzHunt2 said:


> Thanks Raina, the dam is Fishchers dominator's bell SH. She is out of Magic. it is a repeat missy said. I guess she also bred to a dusty son last time.
> 
> I seriously thinking about one. But I do have a question. *since he is a carrier of EIC how many puppys would be clear??* It really does not matter what i get. just wondering


This should explain that for you.

http://www.vdl.umn.edu/prod/groups/cvm/@pub/@cvm/@vdl/documents/asset/cvm_asset_107687.pdf


----------



## BLeigh (Feb 20, 2008)

"BLeigh, is your dog's name Gunner, out of Birdie?"

Yup.... We have littermates


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Dusty Brown dog. The breeder wanted a smaller dog to compete in agility and she got one. My dog was the biggest male. She placed him in my field trial home. He has grown up to be an exceptionally nice looking black dog a solid 80#. Although he has had trouble mastering the advanced concepts of all-age work and is not trialing any longer, he remains my favorite dog ever. He is coming up on 4 years old but you'd think he was 1. Loves to work, loves me, goes at everything 100 miles an hour. The best personality ever. Even though he is a wash out I'd take a chance on another one.


----------



## Jige (May 29, 2011)

A also have a grandpup of Dusty's who's sire is Riparian Windfall. She is an awesome marker, a 57lb pocket rocket. I guess you would say she is a little on the soft side but I like that. I am totally happy with her, I only started doing tests this summer and only ran test in my state, she got her Started title in Aug.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Thought I recognized him!


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Such a hard Decision to make. I have really looked into this litter with Bell and Dusty. I think I like what I have seen so far. I would love to see more pictures of Dusty puppys.


But I think i'm going to take the jump and put a deposit in. I 'm just a little worried. my last girl was a English lab and just was not as you guys put it " a fire ball" I hope i can handle one.


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a pup from the same Female litter of puppies you are looking at. The sire to my pup is HRCH Downtown Willie Willie Fast MH QAA. Willies sire is Dusty. 


My girl Indy just turned 7 months old. Nice pup. I just finished CC and FF with her. Going to start the big dog stuff with her. She took very little preasure, Little soft but very willing to please you and work with you. 

at 7 months old she is about 50 pounds, make give or take a little. faster then a whip.


----------



## dmealer (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got a dusty grandpup out of (GRHRCH MAC THE KNIFE XI MH x HRCH Day's end duckin' and divin') He is 55lbs and is a ball of fire. He absolutely loves his job.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting this thread. I have a friend who is looking for a smaller dog, she 'hopes' for a male, but might take a female if that is what it takes to get a smaller dog. She would prefer a male 65 or less. 

I have thought about Dusty, just worry it might be too much dog for her, but if she is straight with the breeder about what she wants it could work out. She works her dogs, does agility but won't do any field with it, unless I can convince her to see if her son would want to play.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

I've seen and trained several Dusty pups. I would simply say they're average/about standard size. Stylish, sensitive, smart, very trainable dogs. I think, based on my experience, that a Dusty pup would tend to make a fine first dog for an aspiring trainer.

Evan


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I am also looking for a smaller, fast, Female pup.

I have enjoyed this thread. 

How do you go about researching Labradors to find out what the Average size the puppys MIGHT be?

Gooser


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

You being a Colorado person, you could ask The Knutsons about Dusty pups-and you could get an introduction from Moira if you need one. They have had several there for training....

As far as size goes...don't think there is a formula for that. Pick your litter and don't worry about it. Females are usually smaller than males, so you have that going for you.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Is there really a way to predict how big your dogs are going to be based on the parents? My dogs Mick and Raven both came out of litters with average sized to large parents (see below). Raven probably weighs 55 lbs and Mick is around 58-60 lbs. I doubt you anyone could have predicted that...

Why don't you just look for the breeding you like and ask to put a deposit down on the runt of the litter?

note: this isn't meant to be a knock on Dusty. I just honestly don't believe you can look at the size of the parents and say with any certainty that's what you're going to get.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't think there is any guarantee. I go back to the grand parents. If the parents are "smaller" than average and the grand parents are smaller I think you have a good shot. But no not a science. 

I based my thoughts on my own family. My parents were average height, my brother was very tall and I am very short. My grandfather was tall and my grandmother small. So I developed my system. Worked on my current performance dogs. We will see as I need more dogs in my family.


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

I bred my female to Dusty. Loved the first litter so much did a repeat breeding. I kept a male and he is my aspiring agility dog (his photo is my avatar) He is a whopping 48 lbs and 21 1/2 inches tall. He is wicked fast in agility actually winning a USDAA competition over border collies and his littermate sister from NY won a recent agility steeplechase over some top Canadian World Team members. He is a great companion and a fun performance companion. He is a great marking dog in the field however I don't compete in field events. I would be glad to send you tons of photos if you want to contact me privately.

-Martha Veatch


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Dan and Missy are here in Cambridge Maryland this week. Give them a call. Nice folks that will flat out talk your leg right off about Dern near anything.

Go to the source regards

Bubba


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

Good advice Bubba! Tell Dan and Missy good luck this week and have FUN! You are correct they are very nice people and easy to deal with for sure. Thankful that they took a chance on my "agility" dog  

I am very proud with the results of the 3 & 4 year old siblings
HRCH Downtown's Willie Willie Fast MH QAA
MACH2 Canebrake Miss Bunny May (MACH age 2- Top 25 labs 2009)
MACH Canebrake Miss Fanny May 
Canebrake Bill Willis Flats VCD1 RE TDX JH MX MXJ MXF
Canebrakes Lightning Lil Leaping Leo MX AXJ 
Canebrake Blue Agave Breeze MX MXJ NF
Canebrake Sxm Perfect Timing CD AX AXJ XF
Canebrake The Cast Away AX AXJ NF CGC 

-Martha


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

FC/AFC CJ's Mister T (Tiger) by NFC Prize _may_ be throwing some smaller, fast agile pups from what I've seen. I'm basing it on the bitches producing bigger when bred to different studs and smaller with Tiger. They are trainable and placing in derbies and quals, one placed in the Canadian open, qual, and derby. I love them as pups. Lots of eye contact and smart. Number one question people ask is how big are the parents. It's not the size of the parents but the combination which you can't always tell until they are mature.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

@Jeff Huntington--Thanks. Derek and Brett have done a great job polishing up Lizzie's work while I've been rehabbing from knee surgery this summer. Hope your dogs are rolling.


----------



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

Referring back to the starter thread - my female Bell (Sire: FC/CFC/CAFC Taylorslab "Magic" Trick MH CD)was bred to FC AFC HRCH Taylorlabs Downtown Dusty Brown MH on 9/11. Pups will whelp around 11/9. I'm attempting to contact all owners of pups from Bell's two prior litters to get an estimate on their size. Bell is a lean, very muscular 62 lbs.

If interested in this litter let me know ASAP as I already have deposits on four of the pups. Updates are being completed for this litter at blackshirtretrievers.com or Blackshirt Retrievers facebook page. Feel free to contact me at 816-261-7740 or [email protected].

Katie


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Katie,


Indy is very Lean. she weighs 56 pounds as of a week ago. as you know she just turned 8 months yesterday. 

Here is a picture with Indy and her Halloween custom on!!!


----------



## Richard Weis (Apr 6, 2011)

GurlzHunt2 said:


> Hello
> 
> as some of you know i'm looking at finding the best puppy. I would really like a smaller pup. and I was looking into Finn but have a feeling his pups are a good size.
> 
> ...


I have a pup from a Dusty/Bell litter. He is awesome. 65 pounds of GO! 

Stan is very fast, very trainable, and always wants to work. The best thing about him is as soon as he gets in the house, he turns off and behaves like you would want a dog to behave inside. He has passed every HRC hunt test he has entered and most of the AKC MH tests. He QAA at just over two and did well in derbies.

I would not hesitate to buy a pup from this litter!!!


----------



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

So far I've heard that the range from the Bell x Dusty litter was 37 lbs (as a runt) to 65 lbs so they range on the small to medium range.


----------



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

Chasidy thanks for sharing the picture of Indy (Bell x Wille - Dusty's son). Love the look!


----------



## battlemtn (Mar 12, 2013)

IM looking to breed to Dusty this fall 2015 pups would be ready for new homes around the 1'st of the year all yellow litter my female is very accomplished 70 pd ball of fire any body interested 1000, a pup


----------



## FGD Mike Smith (Jan 5, 2012)

Mike Peter's dog Blitz is a smaller yellow male and he is QAA.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

This is Three Rivers All Out Blitz QA2 "Blitz" he has just started producing pups so far they have been similar to his size (62lbs). We just posted him under the stud page if you want more info let me know.


----------



## Robert Hines (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a Dusty/Bell pup and would not trade him for the world!!! This dog is all business in the field or at a test. He has one speed and that is wide open! This rocket weights about 72lbs


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a five year old female out of Dusty. She is a wonderful dog very smart, fast ( can out run my bigger dogs). She weighs in at 65lbs when she is in shape. solid. I'll be breeding her to my male SH Harley out of Grady this spring.






Breeze at 2 1/2 years old


----------

